# 942 L229 Release Notes and Discussion



## Mark Lamutt

Here are the release notes for new software version L229 for the 942:

1. 110/119 Spotbeam transponder checkswitch support for Fairbanks and Puerto Rico smaller dish installs.

2. Pop-up reminder message support for delinquent accounts.

3. Some low-level changes from L227 for DISH 1000 support.


----------



## jetskier

Still no IR on TV2?  

Maybe they forgot to mention it in the release notes like the discretes in L227.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Still looking forward to the day when the pip issues won't matter anylonger. I hate switching from one tuner to the other just to get dolby digital sound. Wouldn't mind being able to add analog channels in my area as well since I can't get Fox in digital.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

jetskier - there are 6 of you that want it. That makes it a much lower priority than getting external storage added, and pocketdish support added.


----------



## jetskier

Mark Lamutt said:


> jetskier - there are 6 of you that want it. That makes it a much lower priority than getting external storage added, and pocketdish support added.


I know, I know. I can dream. It's nice to know I have friends out there. 

I figured it'd be an easy add-on since RF is already enable and accepting codes. To me, if it is a simple addition, get it out of the way so the bigger features can have the priority like the external storage and the pocket dish.

Sometimes the only way to get things accomplished is to keep asking the same questions over and over.

Ok, I'm done.....for now.


----------



## Moridin

Mark Lamutt said:


> That makes it a much lower priority than getting external storage added, and pocketdish support added.


Where do actual _bugs_ live in the priority queue: ahead of or behind new features? Just as an example, if external storage and pocketdish support are rolled out before the issue of losing video over HDMI is remedied, I think it's safe to say that more than a few people are going to be rather upset.


----------



## mfrodsha

taken off the local digital broadcasts that have no guide data, and replace with "NR" as it should be?


----------



## bkress

Still Would also like to see them add the Analog OTA Tuner P L E A S E 

Thanks
BUD


----------



## kstevens

Moridin said:


> Where do actual _bugs_ live in the priority queue: ahead of or behind new features? Just as an example, if external storage and pocketdish support are rolled out before the issue of losing video over HDMI is remedied, I think it's safe to say that more than a few people are going to be rather upset.


New features like pocketdish would definitely be moved to the top of the que, and rightly so. Dish would have to have it ready for the release of the pocketdish. It wouldn't make much sense to sell the pocketdish and not beable to use it.

Ken


----------



## tahoeretreat

Mark Lamutt said:


> jetskier - there are 6 of you that want it. That makes it a much lower priority than getting external storage added, and pocketdish support added.


make that 7.

jimj


----------



## foosnake

Broken record! Where is OTA PG info for those of us that don't have it?


----------



## Jon Spackman

mark, 

Is 229 suppose to fix the pip DD issue, doesnt sound like it. Im just asking. 

I like the 942 sooooooo much better than the 921.

I think mark was right on when he said the 942 is everything the 921 was suppose to be......

Jon


----------



## Moridin

kstevens said:


> New features like pocketdish would definitely be moved to the top of the que, and rightly so. Dish would have to have it ready for the release of the pocketdish. It wouldn't make much sense to sell the pocketdish and not beable to use it.
> 
> Ken


Lest anyone think I'm bashing E*, let me for the record state that I love my 942, and can't imagine living without it; I'm simply increasingly frustrated that a very nagging issue that's been present since the unit was released (and _wasn't_ present on my more ancient 811) and still has not been addressed.

Up to a point, Ken, I can agree. If E* has committed a date to deliver a product accessory, then the product itself must be made ready to support said accessory by that date. However, if no commitment for a delivery date has been made for an accessory (has there been for either pocketdish or external storage, by the way?) and fundamental problems exist with the core product itself, delivery of accessories should be pushed out until the core product is more stable.

Yes, I know that not everyone experiences the problem I mentioned, but an appreciable number of people on this forum alone do. How many outside of this forum do, and how many of those completely gave up after a few failed attempts and switched to component? I think the issue is that the overwhelming majority of 942 users do not use the HDMI connection at all, instead opting for component, and E* has decided to play numbers games; I see this as a mistake, since more and more devices supporting HDMI/DVI are being released every day. Would a similar problem using component video have gone so long without being addressed while less urgent issues such as user interface enhancements were allocated engineering resources? I think not.


----------



## datwell

Well for my 2 cents - Phooey! to pocket dish! Bring on the external storage! Fast!

--Doug


----------



## Mark Lamutt

mfrodsha said:


> taken off the local digital broadcasts that have no guide data, and replace with "NR" as it should be?


You guys are going to have to call many, many times about this one to complain because it's a change that would affect all Dish receivers, not just the 942.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Moridin said:


> Where do actual _bugs_ live in the priority queue: ahead of or behind new features? Just as an example, if external storage and pocketdish support are rolled out before the issue of losing video over HDMI is remedied, I think it's safe to say that more than a few people are going to be rather upset.


Bugs exist before new features, but the HDMI bug is very much like the DVI bug that exists on the 921 - it seems to only happen with specific models of specific brands of televisions, so I think that it's going to take longer to fix than just about everything else due to having to work with the television manufacturers.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

bkress said:


> Still Would also like to see them add the Analog OTA Tuner P L E A S E
> 
> Thanks
> BUD


It's coming, eventually. And nice kitty picture!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

foosnake said:


> Broken record! Where is OTA PG info for those of us that don't have it?


Assuming you sub to dish locals, the update next month is currently scheduled to add much more guide data to the stream for areas that are currently missing it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

j5races said:


> mark,
> 
> Is 229 suppose to fix the pip DD issue, doesnt sound like it. Im just asking.
> Jon


Nope, not yet. I'm hoping for next month on this one as well.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I am having Voom lip sync issues and have been since the last sofware update before this one. Is anyone else having problems with this or is this just a 942 problem? Dish doesn't acknowledge this as an issue they can see. I see it and the sound is coming out faster than the picture. Sometimes it is way off and sometimes it is slightly off. It is really detracting from the picture. I sent another email to dishquality people today. If anyone else sees this please send an email to:

[email protected]


----------



## Jon Spackman

Mike,

I see this with all dish programming on every dish box i have owned. I have a audio delay that i can adjust in my yamaha RXV-2500, so i adjust it to where the lips match the audio (About 3ms delay works nicely). I will watch the voom channels a little more and see if its worse on those then the rest of the channels.

Jon


----------



## vahighland

I have experienced lip sync problems on various channels from time to time. The AV sync problems occurred with my Dish 942 (regardless of the software version) as well as DirecTiVo box. From what I read, it seems that the problem is typically at the source; however, some people have theorized that it can be exasperated by the chain of equipment you own.

The following TiVo and AVS threads have more info:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=183193
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=295677&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Mike D-CO5

j5races said:


> Mike,
> 
> I see this with all dish programming on every dish box i have owned. I have a audio delay that i can adjust in my yamaha RXV-2500, so i adjust it to where the lips match the audio (About 3ms delay works nicely). I will watch the voom channels a little more and see if its worse on those then the rest of the channels.
> 
> Jon


 I'll try adjusting my delay to 3 ms as well on my Yamaha a/v receiver and see if it helps but I really think it is related at the source material and the way dish is doing it. I know my abc station locally had problems with the same thing and the engineer I talked to said he would adjust it and he did and the problem is gone. I think this is the same thing with Dish. They simply need to adjust it at their end.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Try Guy tv today . It is really out of sync. I am talking the sound comes out at least 1 second before the picture. I tried to adjust he sound like you said and it made no difference at all. Even the sound effects are early in the fight scenes. It is definately the provider ; Voom and Dishnetwork. It is even out of sync when it is downconverted to an analog television in the next room.


----------



## johnnyd1023

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Try Guy tv today . It is really out of sync. I am talking the sound comes out at least 1 second before the picture. IQUOTE]
> 
> I have the same problem. It was fine until they updated the software.


----------



## Paradox-sj

I've also notice now since the update that breakup (macroblocking) that appears quickly and disapates on all channels and not just the HD channels


----------



## vincent007

I think there are a lot more people that want/need IR on TV2! I have just been "waiting" patiently since there are in fact other fixes that are way more important IMHO.

At least the TV2 6.2 remote chnage made things better in a little way. But I still would like to use my Harmony to control EVERYHTING. No matter how close I get, there is still a remote that lingers.

Vinny


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Seems multi-pathing got worse. Disstant channels that I got with no problems are now coming and going. Thanks guys, guess I now have to take the cm 4221 down and put the 4248 back up, AGAIN.


----------



## RussGJohnson

Since the beginning I have been faced with sporatic reboots of my 942. They occur daily and seem to happen most when watching OTA channels. When it reboots it runs a diagnostics (much faster than it used to be). Any thoughts?

Thanks,


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Russ,

Your 942 should not be sporadically rebooting. Next time it happens, call tech support and complain about it - you may have hardware failing, which would require replacement.


----------



## M492A

johnnyd1023 said:


> Mike D-CO5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try Guy tv today . It is really out of sync. I am talking the sound comes out at least 1 second before the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. It was fine until they updated the software.
Click to expand...

I disagree it was fine on Voom channels before, and I agree it is worse than it was. It's like a "correction" was made in the wrong direction.


----------



## sgiwiz

Hey, newbie here. 

I saw my first major sync issue on my 942 about two weeks ago, but get this... it was on an OTA HD channel, not a satellite channel. Which would make me think that the issue is not technically "at their end" but definitely local to the 942 unit. This was using the SD downconverted output and it only existed for one recording.


----------



## sgiwiz

Is it possible that the new software has reduced the strength of the 942's OTA tuner?

When I installed my antenna a couple of months ago I kept a very detailed log of all the stations as I worked to find a happy medium direction for it. I settled on a position that gave me between 70 and 90 signal reading for all the channels I care about.

As of Friday night, (8/5/05) I no longer get a reliable signal for several channels to the point where the unit will record only 6 minutes of a one hour show. Or in some cases the channel has dropped off completely. This 5-15% loss is true across the board for all 21 digital OTA transmitters I can (could) pick up 40+ channels total. (With the exception of one PBS station that must have bought a better transmitted, it went from 65 to 88). 

The issue has remained constant since Friday. I haven't changed anything in my wiring set-up. The antenna is inside the attic, so can't have been moved my wind. I live in Los Angeles, and the weather hasn't changed one way or the other in the last few weeks it's clear as a bell.

The only thing that has changed is that twice in the last few days I have turned on my TV to find the 942 on the "system info" screen. Which I take to mean that it's downloaded a new OS. Currently L229MAED-N (BS-1110MAED)

So, is it possible?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Not likely, sgiwiz. There's probably something else happening in your case - maybe the LA stations are doing work on their signal, so they've reduced power levels.


----------



## dathead2

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I'll try adjusting my delay to 3 ms as well on my Yamaha a/v receiver and see if it helps but I really think it is related at the source material and the way dish is doing it. I know my abc station locally had problems with the same thing and the engineer I talked to said he would adjust it and he did and the problem is gone. I think this is the same thing with Dish. They simply need to adjust it at their end.


if i listen to the audio from the speakers in my tv i get the sync issue, if i listen
to it thru the receiver i do not. rig is 942 hdmi out > sony 42" grand wega.
942 > receiver is via optical digital. so basically for my rig it seems like the delay
issue is with the HDMI's audio.

p.s. i'm no english teacher but it's an often made mistake to use "exasperated"
when someone means "exacerbated" (at least i think so!?)

another issue i've seen is when i am having 110/119 reception issues it wanks out my 61.5 dish - that blows :-( once i fix 110/119 probs (tree trim & check switches) 61.5 comes back


----------



## dathead2

JEFF M said:


> Seems multi-pathing got worse. Disstant channels that I got with no problems are now coming and going. Thanks guys, guess I now have to take the cm 4221 down and put the 4248 back up, AGAIN.


that's been happening to me since about L226 or 227 - disappointing for sure,
worked fine before that.


----------



## cebbigh

Was there ever a 228 release or was it just a skipped number?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

228 never made it out of beta.


----------



## johnstred

I am a new owner of the 942 (8 weeks). I am still on 227 (Monday). Any idea why? Another interesting thing happened. I was out of town during the initial spool last week. Upon my return on Saturday, an error message wsa up. I had to click OK for it to go away. However, since the initial spool date for 229 and me clicking this OK, nothing was recorded. No events triggered. No new program data downloaded. Now everything is fine, Any ideas? Is this a bug or a 229 issue?


----------



## HobeSoundDarryl

A bug that I can make happen on a regular basis is as follows: I have a rotor on the antenna and thus can use it to point my antenna for optimal "strength". In "add (single) channel" mode, I find the desired channel and then start working with the rotor to find the best possible angle for that channel. Inevitably, the system will crash within a minute or two.

It is as if the fluctuations in signal strength (as I move the antenna) or the "lock/unlock" status causes some failure that requires a reboot.

The same can happen when I am in the original local channels screen (on which "add channel" and other options can be chosen). In this one, I select the previously added channel in the list at left and then try to use the on screen signal strength bar to point the antenna. Inevitably, the system will crash and reboot.

Ideally, the system would allow a person to spend however much time they like trying to optimize antenna angles without this crash.


----------



## wendel

I have been using the 942 for a few weeks now and I have found some bugs. 
1) While scanning my locals someone called my home. The caller ID box came up and then the box rebooted.
2) I recorded an OTA program from a channel that has signal strength of ~ 62. I was watching it last night and I lost video sync to my TV (ie garbled lines everywhere). I'm using component outputs at 1080i. I tried everything to get the video to work again. (I turned the TV on and off. I turned the 942 on and off.) Eventually, I had to unplug the power to the 942 and plug it back in to get the video to work again. I suspect that the program lost the OTA signal for a brief period of time when it was recording. I still have the recording if Dish wants it.

3) I was recording live TV and I was rewinding the video to pick back up where I left off. The show ended while I was rewinding and hence stopped recording. This killed my rewinding action and I had to start over.

My unit is only 3 weeks old and it does have the new L229 code. I'm not sure about the boot loader. 

-W


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Guys - please add the bugs to the bug tracking thread, not this one. They're just going to get lost here.


----------



## johnnyd1023

M492A said:


> I disagree it was fine on Voom channels before, and I agree it is worse than it was. It's like a "correction" was made in the wrong direction.


Whether you disagree with me or not makes no difference to me. It may be YOUR receiver !


----------



## bills

i have been reading this board for a long time, and thinking about switching from directv to dishnetwork, but you folks are really scareing me,with all these bugs in the 942.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

There really aren't that many, bills, and not all of them affect everyone.


----------



## gianfri

I agree. I was scared, too, initially, but knock on wood, I only experienced one or two of the many bugs reported. Most of them are related to specific operations performed with certain hardware. Overall I would recommend the 942 with no hesitation, provided that you are ready to do some tweaking (not too much) and keep an eye on this forum, in exchange of the benefits that the 942 will give to you.

Gianfranco


----------



## MrC

Jump in, the water's fine.


----------



## Peug

They're not bugs, we call them features.

I love this receiver.

JVC HD52Z575
Samsung HT-WP38
DishPlayer-DVR 942
Software Version: L229MAED-N
Bootstrap Version: 1110MAED


----------



## zeekle

Peug said:


> They're not bugs, we call them features.
> 
> I love this receiver.
> 
> JVC HD52Z575
> Samsung HT-WP38
> DishPlayer-DVR 942
> Software Version: L229MAED-N
> Bootstrap Version: 1110MAED


are you using the DVI port on your TV?


----------



## sgiwiz

Ok. I mentioned this casually earlier, and didn't think much of it. 

When left alone, my unit always ends up at the System Info page. It's been happening for about a week now. I hit power, it goes to the screen saver as usual. Then, when I turn it back on the next evening, it's back on the info screen. 

Any ideas? Is this an L229 thing? Is it trying to tell me something?

Toby.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That'd odd, Toby. Try running a checkswitch.


----------



## Peug

zeekle

I am using the HDMI port. Originally I used the cable supplied with the 942 but found the weight of the DVI to HDMI adapter hanging on the end of the cable was causing connection problems, so I purchased an HDMI to HDMI cable and it has been flawless since.
HDMI to HDMI cable 6ft - HDMI-01106 - $21.25 - CaleWholesale.com

Peug


----------



## Peug

zeekle

That's CableWholesale.com 

Fat finger


----------



## normang

I still want the tv2 output to be correct in single mode, I don't get how Dish can relagate such an obvious problem to the back burner for months..


----------



## johnnyd1023

sgiwiz said:


> Ok. I mentioned this casually earlier, and didn't think much of it.
> 
> When left alone, my unit always ends up at the System Info page. It's been happening for about a week now. I hit power, it goes to the screen saver as usual. Then, when I turn it back on the next evening, it's back on the info screen.
> 
> Any ideas? Is this an L229 thing? Is it trying to tell me something?
> 
> Toby.


Same Here !


----------



## normang

I've seen the system info behavior too.. thats really odd.. goes to sleep to the info screen...


----------



## JR_Baas

I have had it happen once. The front panel light for TV2 was off. The problem is, because the system info screen was up, it did not fire any timers.


----------



## Jon Spackman

sgiwiz-

I can get my 942 to have the system info problem on command. It happens when the unit is off, and you press power on the TV2 remote (unit is in sinlge mode). It jumps right to the system info screen every time. I discovered this by accident when i was trying to turn it on and it would jump between the screen saver and the system info screen by pressing power, but i had the tv2 remote in my hand.


Is your 942 in single or dual mode?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

j5races - that's how I turn my 942 in SUM on all the time, and don't see this. What channel are tuned to when you turn your 942 off? I'm usually tuned to an OTA channel when I put mine into standby.


----------



## JR_Baas

j5races said:


> sgiwiz-
> Is your 942 in single or dual mode?


My 942 is in dual mode. It only happened to me once.


----------



## Jon Spackman

I think it was on a voom channel. What is SUM? Is that SIngle User Mode?
You use the TV2 remote and hit power and it brings up a channel just like if you were using tv1 remote?
Jon

PS Mark thanks for pushing me to get a 942 it is sooooo much better than the 921. What a mistake it was to ever buy a 921. Thanks Costco for the sweet return policy


----------



## MarkR7

Mark Lamutt said:


> Russ,
> 
> Your 942 should not be sporadically rebooting. Next time it happens, call tech support and complain about it - you may have hardware failing, which would require replacement.


This is really frustrating  . I had DISH finally replace my "rebooting" 942 with a new one, and guess what??!?! The new receiver is having the exact same problem.

To recap the problem, my 942 (old and new) reboots at the exact times every day. By "reboot", I mean that at 7pm, 11pm, 12pm, 2pm (and maybe a few other times that I don't normally watch TV) the receiver loses its signal, shuts down, reboots, and gets to the "acquiring" signal screen (#15). It cycles thru 1 of 5 then 2 of 5, stays there for a minute and then resets itself. It does this "looping" anywhere from 10 minutes to sometimes over an hour.

Shutting off power doesn't work. Nothing works. Note, this problem did not exist on L226, started happening after 227, and still happening with 229.

As I said earlier, it's baffling because it occurs at the exact same times everyday. This is really killing me.

Any ideas on next steps?


----------



## Jon Spackman

Markr7- 

Is your 942 plugged into a UPS? Try that to see if it helps at all (if its not already).


----------



## MarkR7

j5races said:


> Markr7-
> 
> Is your 942 plugged into a UPS? Try that to see if it helps at all (if its not already).


It was, then I tried it directly connected to the wall....no change, same problem.


----------



## Neil Derryberry

Anything else electrical in your house doing funny things? You don't by chance have one of those load-shedding devices installed on your ac do you?

Just trying to think of what might cause power to go bad enough to reboot at regular intervals.. that's the part that is odd to me. Regular intervals = scheduled process..


----------



## MarkR7

Neil Derryberry said:


> Anything else electrical in your house doing funny things? You don't by chance have one of those load-shedding devices installed on your ac do you?
> 
> Just trying to think of what might cause power to go bad enough to reboot at regular intervals.. that's the part that is odd to me. Regular intervals = scheduled process..


Hey Neil....no nothing else is acting funky, and there are no timed devices in the house. It doesn't seem like a power issue. More like losing the satellite signals, but why at the same time, day in and day out....???  And two unique 942s have had this problem. 

I'm working with Dish to resolve this, so we'll see what happens.

Mark


----------



## sgt940

Mark Lamutt said:


> Not likely, sgiwiz. There's probably something else happening in your case - maybe the LA stations are doing work on their signal, so they've reduced power levels.


I definetly have lower signal levels in Dallas, was 75 to 98 depending on the channel now 68 - 87. However I have no problems with locking on even the 68 stength channels so maybe it was just a re-calibration of the strength meter.


----------



## cdehmer

Just called Customer service to ask about my programming guide problem. I think they are just going to blow me off from the sounds of it. Said they would turn in a report to engineering. Spoke to the supervisor as well. Said there's nothing they can do and that it's a 229 issue. I know for a fact I've had this problem before 225 even.

Can anyone else confirm they have this problem? Here's the symptoms:
- Activate a scheduled update
- Sometimes, after the update it wants a check switch and goes throught that
- Then it tells me a switch problem was detected. Click okay and it goes right to a channel (no lengthy switch check)
- After the update, look at the programming guide. All gone (Digital Service/No Info Available) except for the current couple of hours.
- Scroll forward and it says the guide is out of date and prompts for an update (Error 318)
- Click Yes and after about 10 seconds the guide is updated.

Can this be basically a switch problem? I've been on dish for about 7 years and still have one of the original SW21 switches (now cascaded with another SW21 when I added the locals/hd about a year ago).


----------



## deweybrunner

I eleminated my sw21" and installed a dish pro plus twin using just one line to the separator. No problems since.


----------



## Tom-Tx

cdehmer:
I am experiencing what I think is basically the same problem as you and I too have a SW21. My difference is that for me this started after L229. I called Dish and was told to turn off automatic updates. After doing so, I no longer have a problem first time the set is turned on for the day. Once in a while I will force an update just to keep the program guide up to date, and sure enough the first time you turn on the receiver after the update, there is either a searching for service screen, or no daily schedule because the program guide update froze somewhere in the process. I go through what you explained and then turn off the automatice update for the next few days.
I'm waiting for the next software update. Hopefully this problem will go away and hopefully no new ones will pop up.


----------



## BobaBird

cdehmer said:


> Can this be basically a switch problem? I've been on dish for about 7 years and still have one of the original SW21 switches (now cascaded with another SW21 when I added the locals/hd about a year ago).


It very well could be. An SW21 can not be used as the input of another SW21. Cascading requires using different switch models so they won't both respond the same way when a command is sent.

If you need further help with your hardware setup let's take it out of the L229 thread.


----------



## cdehmer

Thank you all. I will try another switch. That way at least I'll be in sych with the rest of you.

[229 related]
By the way, the customer service supervisor was convinced that what I have is a known 229 issue so there's probably some truth to that although maybe not necessarily the exact same symptoms. She told me a new "feature" of 229 is that it forces a check switch. She sounded confident but I can't be totally sure she is right.

Tom-tx: it's funny that you were told to turn off update... my rep (not the supervisor) tried to tell me my problem is that I turned OFF the auto updates and that it has to be on or I won't get my "daily" guide. CSRs can be funny sometimes


----------



## Tom-Tx

cdehmer:
It wasn't one of the CSR's but rather one of the 942 specialists that called me back.


----------



## MrC

I discovered some odd behavior the other day while using the guide. I think the current selection was on one of the HD channels in the guide (but I forget which channel), and there were two events shown, one ending at 12:30am. The right arrow would not move right to show later events. If I moved the selection up or down one channel, I could move right to later events, and see that there were more events for the channel that would not allow me to move right. While the selection was on a future time (one after 12:30am), I could then move up to the problematic channel and continue to move further right. But, when I move all the way left to the current time on that channel, once again I could no longer move right beyond the second event shown. The guide refused to allow viewing later events while that problematic channel was selected. Other channels might have had this problem too, but I did not check.

Has anyone else seen this, and is Dish aware of this bug?


----------



## Stutz342

MrC said:


> I discovered some odd behavior the other day while using the guide.
> . . .
> Has anyone else seen this, and is Dish aware of this bug?


That happened to me yesterday as well, but I was messing with switch checks and guide reloads at the time, (for an unrelated reason,) so I thought I had triggered it myself.

Another switch check (and resulting guide reload) seemed to fix it.


----------



## MrC

And here's another issue that seems to come up fairly often. If you use the pause, rewind, forward, forward skip or back skip buttons too quickly (jumping around various buttons), you can lock-up the unit's video. The only way I've found to resolve this is to reset the system. Sound still works, but playback is frozen after stutter-stepping a few frames from the current channel or recording.

I have no idea which exact set of button presses is required to lock-up video this way, but it happens fairly often. Its most annoying when you hit the wrong remote button and quickly correct by hitting another playback button to have video lock-up!


----------



## ewingr

If this post looks familiar, I posted already in the wrong thread...

Since 229, I am having more problems with the system 'acquiring signal'. I never had that before. Short messages in recordings occasionally about some lost due to signal.

Also, in almost every recording, I have short pauses. It's like the hard drive is very fragmented or something. (I bet it's because of signal). I'm sure it's not the HDD though, as for some reason my whole system dumped a while back, and I lost ALL recordings. I don't know what that's about, but the point is, I had these pauses even with only 4 recordings on the unit.

I've seen a number of posts complaining about signal loss. Hopefully the next version of SW will improve this some.


----------



## MarkR7

MarkR7 said:


> Hey Neil....no nothing else is acting funky, and there are no timed devices in the house. It doesn't seem like a power issue. More like losing the satellite signals, but why at the same time, day in and day out....???  And two unique 942s have had this problem.
> 
> I'm working with Dish to resolve this, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> Mark


Just wanted to give everyone an update on the reboot problem I've been having, as described in my earlier posts.

Well, with the excellent help from Chance at Dish Advanced Support, we have determined that the problem is caused by something (we don't know what yet) sent in the digital streams from several OTA channels. Turns out that Channel 20 here in Chicago (a PBS station) is one of the culprits, and there's at least one more that I'm trying whittle down to. If you are having a reboot problem at the same times every day, delete all your OTA digital stations and see if that corrects the problem. If so, add stations manually (no more than a couple at a time) to find the culprit(s).

Anyways, no reboots since we have discovered the source of the problem.

Thanks Mark!


----------

